# Best way to demo concrete stairs



## javan (Jun 9, 2008)

We demo'd some old retaining walls, using that very tool, however we cheated:
We used a hammer drill with a 1" bit and drilled holes every 2' sq., then filled them with an expanding agent (forget the name). Basically you insert the agent, let it cure, and it breaks the concrete for you. Then we came back with the Brute and broke it up into smaller pieces.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

javan said:


> We used a hammer drill with a 1" bit and drilled holes every 2' sq., then filled them with an expanding agent (forget the name).


why not use some dynamite sticks in those holes ? work really well.


----------



## labrobot (Jul 16, 2008)

javan - This is the creative solution I was looking for, thanks. A quick Google search found Silent Chemical Demolition Agents (SCDA). One such product is Dexpan and over course, Amazon carries it :thumbup:. 

http://www.amazon.com/Dexpan-Non-ex...d_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1216233566&sr=8-1

Sounds like it may just work and the price is actually better then that of a 90lb jack hammer & compressor rental. I am actually surprised that anyone can buy\use this stuff. 

amakarevic - That would be cool, but you missed the part about having to sides AGAINST the house .


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

But it's not against _his_ house.
Ron


----------



## javan (Jun 9, 2008)

Dexpan is what we used. Works good, just give it time!


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

with these "agents" its best to do your home work, there are a variety of products out there to crack the concrete, they will also crack your foundation. I had a job years back where we used this stuff. Its tricky to mix. The product works on chemical heat to crack the stone, it opens up a space and needs somewhere to go. With your steps being boxed in, you can still do it , but you need to work from the front to back, I'd only do a little at a time. I'm thinking of removing my front concrete steps and am giving much consideration to hiring a contractor to do it.


----------

